# Nature's Variety Raw Prices?



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm just curious about what kinds of prices people pay for Nature's Variety raw products?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I usually buy it when I have that buy one, get one free coupon. I just bought Rafi some chicken last week and it was $18 for the 6 pound bag and then I got a 3 pound bag of rabbit for free.


----------



## Meka09 (Aug 2, 2010)

It's $16.99 a bag were I go - but at Nature's Variety if you subscribe to their news & promotions they sent me a buy one get one free coupon.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I buy the medallions for my ferret and I get two bags of the chicken medallions at a time for $30. 

I need the BOGO coupons! DANG. Haha. I use them as treats sometimes for Ozzy. He loves them. Hehe.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I pay about the same- I get it from my vet and his pricing is a bit high since no one else carries it but with the coupons it's about $20 for a bag of chicken patties. I've gotten the venison medallions as my free bag but they go like popcorn!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

How come I've never gotten these coupons? I'm subscribed. D:

Anyway, to answer your questions, I get two 3 lb. bags of the chicken formula medallions for Tesla and it's around $30. One 6 lb. bag of the patties is also $30, so I just feed the medallions.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

According to their facebook page, they're going to start a frequent buyer program


----------



## dogless (Jan 7, 2005)

I subscribed using the link above (from their website), and did not get a coupon. But I used this link that I found on another board and got the coupon within a couple of hours. I had to register again, but to save $15 bucks, I'd do it again:

Nature's Variety Coupon - BUY 1 GET 1 FREE - Food & Nutrition Forum




Konotashi said:


> How come I've never gotten these coupons? I'm subscribed. D:
> 
> Anyway, to answer your questions, I get two 3 lb. bags of the chicken formula medallions for Tesla and it's around $30. One 6 lb. bag of the patties is also $30, so I just feed the medallions.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

What! I subscribed and didn't get the coupon (figured it was cuz I'm in Canada as usual) but this time it showed up in 30 seconds!
"Retailer of your choice", here we come!


----------

